# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  LastPass - менеджер паролей, так ли он хорош?

## PavelA

http://lastpass.com/  - менеджер паролей для IE, Mozilla, Chrome и прочего. Рекламируется, как удобное средство для хранения паролей на стороне. А так ли он безопасен и надежен?
Смотрим и читаем статью на форуме Мозиллы:http://forum.mozilla-russia.org/view...355676#p355676
Особенно вот это: http://forum.mozilla-russia.org/view...355686#p355686

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## craftix

А кто-нибудь вообще подобным менеджерам паролей доверяет? Я имею ввиду из тех кто посещает этот форум.
Я к примеру никогда им не доверял, ни сторонним менеджерам, ни встроенным в браузер.

----------


## Neo-473

а я встроенным пользуюсь.Т.к. запомнить все пароли-невозможно,сайтов много,и на каждом свой пароль..Со временем,конечно,запоминается,но в течении кого-то времени очень трудно

----------


## mrak74

Я также как и craftix не доверяю никаким программам хранящим пароли, а уж тем более встроенным в браузер, любой опытный пользователь просмотрит все ваши пароли в браузере через настройки того же браузера.

----------


## Abc111

Ластпасс очень удобный плагин. Надёжный на 99,9%.
Дяденька по ссылке - паникёр и явно плохо знает английски или же не вникал в то, что там написано.
Скорее всего, кроме этого, он не прочёл как работает система.

Ваши пароли доступны только вам. На сервер они приходят уже зашифрованными локально у вас на машине.
То что сайт пишет о том что они собирают информацию - стандартная политика ЛЮБЫХ веб сервисов. И делится "не персональной информацией" будет любой сайт с открытыми счётчиками (сколько посетителей и откуда).

Про банковскую информацию там написано только в качестве  отношений покупателя премиума и их сервиса. Странно если б они заставляли пользователя каждый раз вводить все данные, а не сохраняли их. Опять же это стандартная для всех практика.

В общем и целом - не стоит доверять паникёрам не разобравшись.
p.s
Хотя знаете, если кое-кто запускает браузер на домашнем компе из трукрипт контейнера, который находится на виртуальной машине с убунтой, которая установлена в дебиане (естественно везде шифрование), то я уже ничему не удивляюсь.

----------


## Erekle

> Отказ от гарантий.
> The Website is provided 'as is'.


.

----------


## catmen08

Любые пароли, хоть трижды зашифрованные, опытным хакером с помощью бекдора\шпиона могут извлечься из самой программы и отправиться на его ящик, где они и будут расшифрованы, если знать алгоритм шифрования.

*Добавлено через 30 секунд*

Так что я доверяю только себе.

----------


## craftix

> Любые пароли, хоть трижды зашифрованные, опытным хакером с помощью бекдора\шпиона могут извлечься из самой программы и отправиться на его ящик, где они и будут расшифрованы, если знать алгоритм шифрования.
> 
> *Добавлено через 30 секунд*
> 
> Так что я доверяю только себе.


Ну бекдора/шпиона может точно также спереть пароль, когда вы его будете вводить на сайте, а не только из проги для хранения паролей. Так что себе тоже нельзя верить :Smiley:

----------


## Abc111

> опытным хакером с помощью бекдора\шпиона могут извлечься из самой программы и отправиться на его ящик, где они и будут расшифрованы, если знать алгоритм шифрования.


AES нельзя взломать.
А для того чтоб не словить кейлоггер есть экранная клава  :Cheesy:

----------


## olejah

> А для того чтоб не словить кейлоггер есть экранная клава


     А для экранной клавы есть Пинч - 



> Так что себе тоже нельзя верить

----------


## catmen08

> AES нельзя взломать.
> А для того чтоб не словить кейлоггер есть экранная клава


ZeuS

----------


## olejah

> ZeuS


 +1 Кстати да, Зевс вообще фотографирует область вокруг курсора.

----------


## craftix

> +1 Кстати да, Зевс вообще фотографирует область вокруг курсора.


При пользовании экранной клавиатурой от касперского на снимке будет только чернота.

----------


## catmen08

На любой щит находится свой меч.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> AES нельзя взломать.


Взломать *опытный хакер* может *все.*

----------


## NRA

"Нельзя хранить все яички в одной корзинке" --> 
"Нельзя хранить все пароли в одной программе/ файле или на одном носителе"

Так что не искушай хакера своего всуе)
ИМО

----------


## valho

Раньше в ранних версиях в некоторых браузерах при регистрации аккаунта было



> КРАЙНЕ ВАЖНО, ЧТОБЫ ВЫ НИКОГДА НЕ ЗАБЫЛИ НОВЫЙ ПАРОЛЬ ОТ LASTPASS.
> Для защиты вашей приватности и конфиденциальности данных,
> мы НЕ знаем ваш пароль к LastPass.
> Мы так же НЕ СОХРАНЯЕМ копию или резервную копию.


Была пропущена НЕ, получалось - мы знаем ваш пароль к LastPass
 :Smiley:

----------

